# Living in San Marino or Rimini



## Cavallino (May 5, 2019)

Hi their,

My name is Neil and I am from the South of England. Originally from Maidstone. However now I live and work in San Marino for over a year.

My wife and two girls, one 6 the other 10 are coming to live here in July. 

I was wondering if their was any English people in and around San Marino that have relocated themselves here or Rimini.


----------

